# What do I do



## Mark. (Mar 19, 2018)

These are a few pictures of the old barn wood I had been asking for some input on what to use to fill in the crack lines. Is there an epoxy to fill the cracks prior to applying an epoxy top coat. The crack lines aren't so deep to show on both sides. But many of them are as much as 1/4" beep. If someone has the answers I very much want to hear from You. If possible I would like to know the names of the best product out there. Then I will know where to look & what to look for. I will study the product's & make my decision. But Your advice is what I need first


----------



## DKMD (Mar 19, 2018)

I suspect the top coat will work for your purpose, but you may need to tape the ends and possibly the back side to keep the epoxy from running out. Again, I haven’t used epoxy as a finish, so I can’t help you with brands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 19, 2018)

You can fill the cracks with saw dust or coffee ground and then drizzle thin CA on it. Sand it back a voila

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike R (Mar 19, 2018)

I have used this product https://www.countertopepoxy.com and think it should work for you, your boards will need to be perfectly level because it is runny until it begins to set, also you will need a propane torch or a heat gun to pop the bubbles before it sets up, one more thing it can be colored with powder or spray paint or both. I think on that wood you are going to have a serious bubble problem so you may want to make a batch as the directions call for which should be one part A to one part B and then cut it in half with rubbing alcohol and use it to seal the wood first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark. (Mar 20, 2018)

Man O Man, am I glad I found this Group of Like Minded Wood Workers. To be able to run things such as this by a Group of Folks, & no one is trying to be the main source nor come across as being better than anyone else, that's a Great thing. I most likely will be asking many more questions before all this is done. Thanks again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 20, 2018)

If you're looking to hide the cracks than


Lou Currier said:


> You can fill the cracks with saw dust or coffee ground and then drizzle thin CA on it. Sand it back a voila


If you use one of the boards as sacrificial to sand on to get your sawdust than you can hide the cracks.

Personally I would highlight the cracks to show them off by coloring (black etc) the first batch of epoxy to seal and fill the boards as in Mike R's suggestion.

However you do it, Pictures ARE a REQUIREMENT in this post to keep us informed of your progress.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

